# Gulp Shrimp



## teethdoc (Apr 23, 2015)

Where is the cheapest place to buy Gulp in bulk?


----------



## STRAIGHTARROW (Apr 23, 2015)

Cheapest I know of...
http://www.academy.com/shop/browse/fishing-baits-lures-soft-baits/_/N-4294954632+297679223


----------



## CBqakNflats (Apr 23, 2015)

If you plan to fish Steinhatchee,Jeff at Ideal Marine across from the public ramp,had the large buckets for 29.99.Ten bucks cheaper than BPS or Sea Hag.I'll find out when I head down next week if the price is still the same.


----------



## brotherinlaw (Apr 24, 2015)

Wilson's in Perry


----------



## cableguychris (Apr 27, 2015)

X2 on wilson's


----------



## marshdawg (Apr 27, 2015)

Amazon prime on certain colors.


----------



## deers2ward (May 20, 2015)

ebay


----------



## ForsythGlock (Jun 1, 2015)

What size would you use for fishing off the beach (SGI)?  I see 2, 3 and 4 inch shrimp on their website.  Any suggestions?


----------



## Mike81 (Jun 1, 2015)

ForsythGlock said:


> What size would you use for fishing off the beach (SGI)?  I see 2, 3 and 4 inch shrimp on their website.  Any suggestions?



Trout were hitting the 3" New Penny at SGI last week.


----------



## ForsythGlock (Jun 1, 2015)

Mike81 said:


> Trout were hitting the 3" New Penny at SGI last week.



Thank you sir!


----------

